# Problème bluetooth sur iMac G5 20'



## Zaglob's (26 Avril 2005)

Mon pb actuel : Mon ordinateur est doté d'une carte bluetooth en interne et de temps à autre (1 démarrage sur 5) il décide de ne pas la détecter (icône grisée, utilitaire bluetooth indisponible car "aucun matériel bluetooth détecté" etc...)

Etant donné que la souris ET le clavier sont bluetooth, ceci a tendance à m'ennerver qq peu 

J'ai donc fait tout comme on m'a dit, réparation des autorisations, MAJ bluetooth, la totale, rien à faire le problème subsiste.

J'ai quand fait une recherche et il ya un post similaire dans la rubrique "mac portable" mais les auteurs ont l'air de se féliciter d'avoir résolu le pb en retirant la batterie et en laissant refroidir 20mn. la manipe est sympa mais je doute que mon iMac apprécie réellement que je le débranche et rebranche jusqu'à avoir un résultat..

DES IDEES ?

Pour ceux que ça interresse : le process de réparation actuel : débrancher toutes les connectiques au cul de l'ordi (sauf l'alim  ) puis redémarrer (avec une souris USB) ... méthode très probante, en 3 ou 4 coups  ... on s'en passerait ..


----------



## Salmanazar8 (26 Avril 2005)

Es ce que tu as essayé ça ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Avril 2005)

J'ai connu ce problème juste après la mise en service de mon IMAC G5 (17")
Mais la taille de l'écran ne doit pas avoir d'importance   

En cherchant un peu sur les forums APPLE, j'y ai lu quelques messages concernant le bluetooth de l'IMAC et les ports USB. 

Il semble que, comme module interne Bluetooth utilise un port USB, il est possible qu'un ou plusieurs périphériques soit(ent) à l'origine du problème.

Sur ma configuration j'avais une tablette graphique WACOM branchée en direct sur un des ports du mac ainsi qu'un scaner Canon 8000F. sur le troisième port j'avais un hub USB2 alimenté sur lequel sont connectés une imprimante HP 776 et une station Palm.

Pour isoler le périphérique coupable, je les ai tous débranchés et remis un par un en testant plusieurs arrêts, relance du mac à chaque nouveau périphérique.

Miracle tout a fonctionné normalement jusqu'à ce que je reconnecte le scaner.

J'ai alors connecté le scaner sur le hub et non plus en direct et depuis deux mois, je n'ai plus de problème   

Mais surtout ne me demande pas plus d'explications car je n'en ai pas   

J'espère que ceci t'aidera


----------



## bonpat (29 Avril 2005)

Zaglob's a dit:
			
		

> DES IDEES ?



Ayant le même pb que toi (module Bluetooth interne non reconnu) j'ai appelé AppleCare et il ont réussi à me dépanner mais le problème est persistant -> changement de carte mère (à faire soi même mais reception en 3 jours au lieu de 4 semaines dans un AppleCenter !!!)

La procédure qui marche chez moi :
1) éteindre l'iMac G5
2) TOUT débrancher (Bluetooth, Firewire, enceintes, réseau, ET CABLE D'ALIMENTATION)
3) attendre une minute pleine c.a.d 60 secondes ;-)
4) rebrancher l'alimentation (eh oui!)
5) redémarrer
6) se féliciter
7) ne jamais étendre son iMac

bonne chance


----------



## Zaglob's (30 Avril 2005)

... merci merci,

bon en gros on reste dans la bidouille mais ça me rassure de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul 

(le coup de l'applecare c'est sympa mais un peu inquiétant qd même  )

J'ai quand même un élément intéressant à signaler pour revenir à ce qui a été dit 2 posts plus haut.
Qd je suis en vacances chez mes parents et que je n'ai donc pas mon imprimante (epson stylus photo 750 - usb1) le problème n'apparait pas (ou tout du moins pas que je m'en souvienne).. il semble effectivement qu'il y ait un rapport bluetooth/périphériques usb un peu vieux ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Avril 2005)

Zaglob's a dit:
			
		

> ... merci merci,
> 
> bon en gros on reste dans la bidouille mais ça me rassure de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul
> 
> Qd je suis en vacances chez mes parents et que je n'ai donc pas mon imprimante (epson stylus photo 750 - usb1) le problème n'apparait pas (ou tout du moins pas que je m'en souvienne).. il semble effectivement qu'il y ait un rapport bluetooth/périphériques usb un peu vieux ...


 
As tu essayé de démarrer sans ton imprimante d'autant plus qu'elle est en USB1 ? tu peux toujours la connecter après le démarrage.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Avril 2005)

J'ai trouvé cette discussion sur un forum Apple :

http://discusssearch.info.apple.com/webx?13@820.Ed8saTbAR5B.3@.68a6fdd7/58


----------



## bonpat (1 Mai 2005)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé cette discussion sur un forum Apple :
> 
> http://discusssearch.info.apple.com/webx?13@820.Ed8saTbAR5B.3@.68a6fdd7/58



j'aimerais bien leur dire que pour résoudre le pb il faut changer la carte mère mais je ne sais pas comment on dit "carte mère" en anglais... ben oui, ça arrive.. 

j'ai des lacunes
y en a pas qu'une
vivement ma carte mère
que je bluetoothe mon air

je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## bonpat (1 Mai 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas comment on dit "carte mère" en anglais...



ce pourrait être : motherboard ?


----------



## kikimac (1 Mai 2005)

motherboard est bien la traduction... mais chez apple on dit midplane


----------



## frankben (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai eu le même problème que vous avec un Imac G5 20' : disparition de la connexion interne bluethoot aprés extinction de la bête.
J'ai redémarrer 2 ou 3 fois en ayant débrancher tout l'usb ( sauf le clavier!)
sans resultat puis j'ai éteins la bête et au redémarrage fin du problème !
Ouf ! J'ai cet Imac depuis 4 mois et tout aller bien car je ne l'éteinds jamais
J'ai juste un problème avec un scanner epson perfection 1200 photo qui bien reconnu
dans infos système refuse de fonctionner avec epson scan monitor ou transfert d'image
Bon voila tout , je cherche et finirais bien par trouver.
A tchao


----------



## bonpat (8 Mai 2005)

J'ai reçu la carte mère en deux jours. J'ai fait le changement en deux heures. Et maintenant tout est impeccable. J'ai installé Tiger sans problème, ni de clavier, ni de souris, rien !

c cher mais c vraiment bien AppleCare


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Mai 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu la carte mère en deux jours. J'ai fait le changement en deux heures. Et maintenant tout est impeccable. J'ai installé Tiger sans problème, ni de clavier, ni de souris, rien !
> 
> c cher mais c vraiment bien AppleCare




Super !


----------

